# Why do people complain about their city ?



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

No matter where I go / lived / visited there are always people hating their own city and they said they can not wait to move out of there and how much they hate it and it is the worst place etc etc 
Why is this happening ? 
Opinions thoughts ???
thanks


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

.... because they don't like it?

But not everybody is like that. I live outside of NYC and I think it is an amazing place to live even though there are always things that could be improved about it.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

maybe because some places are literaly stinkholes?


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Much of it is lack of perspective. They think their city does things worse than others...not realizing that the supposed better cities say similar things about themselves.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

I think this happen because the people used to live there for so many years that everything is the same and usual. A people that lives in Paris per example have an another look of the city than a backpacker staying sometime in the city. This happens to countries too(specially the smallest ones). So the people move, maybe for a time to change theirs habits and knew a new culture.

But hating or not, there's no place like the place you born. Always will be your 'roots'.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Because if not, cities would be medieval, and arquitects would not have job.:nuts:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

We have MORE than our share of people here who drone on and on about how they hate the city they have chosen to live in. I say MOVE if you don't like it.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Very few people seem to hate my city Austin but I think people hate a certain city when they're not getting laid regularly, not making enough money, and seemingly cannot make enough money to move out....oh, also when they're stuck in traffic.


----------



## bosman (Mar 8, 2007)

I think alot of it has to do with familiarity with the problems of a city. For example, when I first visited here in Boston, I rode the subway and thought it was cool to be able to ride one (most American cities don't have one). Once I moved here, though, and rode it for years, I became familiar with the issues when riding frequently - doesn't run as often as I would like, always some track switching problem or something delaying the trains. You wouldn't necessarily notice that as a tourist, but living here you do. So, people assume things must be better in other places, but every subway system for example has it's problems, I'm sure (though Boston's is pretty bad!).


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

^^:banned:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Skyrazer said:


> ^^:banned:


Sneaky little spammer! Could have sworn I deleted him the other day, but this time I squashed him! :lol:


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

Taller said:


> Sneaky little spammer! Could have sworn I deleted him the other day, but this time I squashed him! :lol:


Heh, like a cockroach, you step on 'em....and they just pop back up and scuttle off somewhere else in the house.


----------



## Isaac0 (Nov 19, 2009)

*This is because!!*

Because complaining about everything has become the mentality of people. People are so stressed that they keep complaining these days.


----------



## clikinghere (Nov 29, 2009)

Complaining about a nation/city is the sign of becoming the terrorist by worshipping the devil and being racist. Normally you do not need to become that state of mind unless you are planning to conquer someone else and all are peaceful. You do not normally have to be proud of a nation, or insult the others. What is the point of doing so? I do not understand the invaders at all. Why feeling being discriminated, that is your fault, forcing someone to accept your rubbish, that is the rudest you can become. For instance, the Korean terrorists are the problem of Japan, worshipping the west and try forcing its fake image down here. The westerners are neither good or evil. They claim to be a third person, do not care whatever happens to this country, speaking utter rubbish and murdering the people, worshipping the war criminals. Their puropose is to immigrate into this country, that is why, they behave strange, wearing the white cough mask, wearing the black suit and carrying around the weapons. It is sickening. Their purpose is to ask us accepting being conquered. How rude is that. The ugliest people in the whole world. We all have to be free, the terrorism should not be accepted. Why they claim to be the Japanese, they are not, because I am their third person. If I am to reject their whole quality, then feel like wanting to kick them off the platform. Because I hate such an ugly person to come up close to me. The beggers must leave. The terrorists basically are the psychopath.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

^^ :weirdo: :crazy2: :llama: ^^


----------



## clikinghere (Nov 29, 2009)

For instance, this is my image of the UK. This is the real picture, isn't it?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMcH-pFbFKQ

Good music. This is what I see. 

Why someone has to be good or bad, has to have its shape, you must be mad.

By the way, I am the blood type O, the same as the half majority of the UK. Hate the complexity and am basically a very lazy person. Hate the religious people, too. I do not see the point of it. Desperate and manipulated people have wrong image. 

Forcing the religion? Get out. Push them off the car lane. Be it's a German or Korean. So, this is the normal feeling of the human being, when someone forces rubbish. Understandable.


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

L-A-W-L


----------



## clikinghere (Nov 29, 2009)

I have some good show, hope you enjoy the story.

The UK is beautiful.
Why is it not.

Even the Anglo-Saxons are the hope and hero, have saved this planet in a point of view.

I want to protect your beauty, as well as I am also beautiful in some ways. 

I believe the freedom, the wider thought.

But,,,terrorism is a crime, even if it can be necessary in a way. 

Love you. All be free and happy.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

The neighbour's grass is always greener. Everyone knows his/her hometown well, in particular its problems. If you visit another city, you're a tourist, seeing only the sunny side of the street, not aware of the problems there. So if you compare your own city with others, it's obvious which one performs better.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

aaabbbccc said:


> No matter where I go / lived / visited there are always people hating their own city and they said they can not wait to move out of there and how much they hate it and it is the worst place etc etc
> Why is this happening ?
> Opinions thoughts ???
> thanks


I don't know where you've been visiting, but Chicago has enormous civic pride and I find _VERY_ few people who don't like this city. Of course you always get people who grumble, you find that in any city you go to. It's not that people complain about the city in particular, people just like to complain, period.

Honestly, which cities do people _"hate"_ and can't wait to move out of?! I certainly wouldn't be surprised if people in Orlando complain about how much they hate it...it's _Orlando_ (no offense to Orlandians).


----------



## Gerrad (Dec 17, 2006)

^ say whaaaaaaaaaa?

anyway, probably most of the hating goes on during the winter months in northern cities. with scarcely much sunlight, gray & cold days and the pre and post holiday season blues, I can't blame 'em.


----------



## kicksilver (Oct 27, 2009)

I hear that a lot about Rio de Janeiro. And it makes perfect sense. The city, which really is marvellous, I mean, was, is now pure chaos. Mobsters are everywhere, violence is unstoppable, robberies every corner, people getting mugged everywhere, people dying because of a cell phone or a wallet, cars being stolen at day light, beggers laying down on the streets everywhere, homeless people asking for money all the time. Also, the slums won't stop growing and everyday the number of homicides and mugging increase, also exponentially.

Now, about the city itself, the places are completely left behind by the government. The streets are degraded, lights broken, litter all over the place, homeless people urinating on the walls, making the streets extremely stinky. Poor lighting of the roads, horrible pavement, people getting flat tires everyday because of giant holes in the middle of the pathway. 

The traffic is totally chaotic, massive traffic jams everywhere at all the time. People spending 2 hours to go through 5-6km of distante, poor public transportation, the buses are overcrowded and dirty. Also, there is much violence on buses at day light, the most famous case is when someone gets on the bus with a gun and takes all the passenger's goods. So, people get scared of using the bus and use their cars, always with the windows closed and on A/C, with contributes to the horrible traffic. 

Subway is worse than bus, hyper-mega-ultra-overcrowded, always late and poor conditions, dirty and whatnot. 

Also, the people see their hardly-earned money going away so easy with the absurd taxes that we pay here for NOTHING! It looks like the city has no government!

I think this resumes a bit when people wanna move outta Rio de Janeiro. Of course it's beautiful, the suggarloaf, Copacabana beach and whatnot, but only the people that live and work here knows what it's like to be rapped everyday by the authorities, and getting nothing back, I mean N O T H I NG !


----------



## Gerrad (Dec 17, 2006)

^babelfish translator?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

I hear that all the time!Especially with the teenagers here in Boca Raton, Florida. Every teenager here tells me "I live in this fake city called Boca" or "I hate Boca, it's so boring!" I just feel like yelling. I think they don't see everything the city has to offer and that they only see other cities good sides and want to go there and once they move out into another city they will soon see the problems they face with that place and would want to move out. That's is why I always say "Be careful what you say because you may regret it."


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ WTF are you talking about?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

FM 2258 said:


> I think people hate a certain city when they're not getting laid regularly, not making enough money, and seemingly cannot make enough money to move out....oh, also when they're stuck in traffic.


BRILLIANT.


----------



## GSAA (Nov 2, 2009)

No matter if you live in NYC, London, Tokyo or, like me, Stockholm, your city can't be perfect in everything. I love Stockholm, even though I sometimes miss London's nightlife or Tokyo's neon lights.  That's why people complain.


----------



## MiamiMan305 (Oct 24, 2009)

No matter what city you live in, if you don't have the support of family or friends, and a job that you are content with it doesn't matter where you live. I feel like a lot of people blame their problems on where they live, when in reality it might be a nother factor that is missing in their life.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

the best cities are the ones you completely love one day and absolutely hate the next.


----------



## Uyncior (Oct 23, 2007)

my opinion:
Most of people have spend their holiday at least once in nice place. There probably was many interesting things, but for sure people feels great on holiday and they like places where they are. They also spending their time in pleasant way. When they come back to their own city, they start to find out many bad things, because it is hard to compare the holiday city to every-day-city. For example: I live in Paris, after a year I am bored and exhausted living there. I go to New York and spend there great time on parties and other pleasures. After that I come back to Paris and I come back to my daily life, which is hard and boring. New York is great for me and Paris sucks. Other exhausted person from New York will come to Paris and enjoy time spended there. For this one Paris is nice and NY is not. 

I found out that everybody says that in their own city there is nothing interesting to do, but in other cities, there is always something cool.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

kicksilver said:


> I hear that a lot about Rio de Janeiro. And it makes perfect sense. The city, which really is marvellous, I mean, was, is now pure chaos. Mobsters are everywhere, violence is unstoppable, robberies every corner, people getting mugged everywhere, people dying because of a cell phone or a wallet, cars being stolen at day light, beggers laying down on the streets everywhere, homeless people asking for money all the time. Also, the slums won't stop growing and everyday the number of homicides and mugging increase, also exponentially.
> 
> Now, about the city itself, the places are completely left behind by the government. The streets are degraded, lights broken, litter all over the place, homeless people urinating on the walls, making the streets extremely stinky. Poor lighting of the roads, horrible pavement, people getting flat tires everyday because of giant holes in the middle of the pathway.
> 
> ...


Don't worry! 

Rio will get a complete makeover in time to host the Olympics. 

Right?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

There are always a few that complain just to complain, but most complaints are warranted. No city is perfect, so I'd be very worried if no one complained. A city isn't going to fix what's wrong or improve if everyone goes around starry eyed all day.

Complaints and criticisms of the city I live in are not only welcomed by me, but encouraged. It's easy to quickly separate the negative people from those who are simply pointing out things that need addressing.

It's the people that tell those that speak out to shut up that I have a problem with.


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

I guess complaining about our surroundings is just human nature. But aren't the most vocal complainers usually the ones who should have the least to complain about? 

Here's another thing: Some people complain and then don't do a blasted thing to change the situation. Granted, you can't change some things (the weather, e.g.), but in most cases, a little effort toward change could help.


----------



## rboaretto (Jan 7, 2010)

bayviews said:


> Don't worry!
> 
> Rio will get a complete makeover in time to host the Olympics.
> 
> Right?


It is what we exactly expect by the government.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Uyncior said:


> my opinion:
> Most of people have spend their holiday at least once in nice place. There probably was many interesting things, but for sure people feels great on holiday and they like places where they are. They also spending their time in pleasant way. When they come back to their own city, they start to find out many bad things, because it is hard to compare the holiday city to every-day-city. For example: I live in Paris, after a year I am bored and exhausted living there. I go to New York and spend there great time on parties and other pleasures. After that I come back to Paris and I come back to my daily life, which is hard and boring. New York is great for me and Paris sucks. Other exhausted person from New York will come to Paris and enjoy time spended there. For this one Paris is nice and NY is not.
> 
> I found out that everybody says that in their own city there is nothing interesting to do, but in other cities, there is always something cool.


I agree very much with this one. People go on holidays, spend all sorts of money, get drunk every night and come home with the illusion that whatever city they just visited was perfect. On vacation they were happy, smiling, funloving, and therefore the people around them seemed happy, smiling and funloving, too.When they are home and have to get up at 6am every morning to drive to work, or stand on a crowded subway, they come to the conclusion that their city is not nearly as fun as the city they were on vacation. 
Some people give constructive criticism, as they are genuinely trying to improve their city. Others simply complain for the sake of complaining for a variety of reasons. I think a normal person has a balanced view of the city they have chosen to live in, and wants to improve it. However, if someone has chosen to live in a city they hate and refuse to move then they are either foolish, or attention-seekers.


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

aaabbbccc said:


> No matter where I go / lived / visited there are always people hating their own city and they said they can not wait to move out of there and how much they hate it and it is the worst place etc etc
> Why is this happening ?
> Opinions thoughts ???
> thanks


The universal and natural human notion that the grass is grener on the other side of the hill.

I sat recently in a Soho London cafe with an acquaintance who was moaning about being fed up having nothing to do in London. Sitting in Wardour St, a stones throw from Picadilly Circus surrounded by the West End but fed up......real problem is her boyfriend had gone and left her and her natural human loneliness was blamed on the city. Scratch disillusion with a place and you usually find loneliness, poverty or some other human need.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Life is what you make of it, but everybody has different tastes, and not everybody likes the city they live in from my own experience, even if their lives are good.


----------

